# Playing golf after a heart attack



## Ping Paul (Jan 17, 2013)

Apologies for my first post on these forums but I need some advice please.
A little bit of history about myself first,I am/was a healthy 46 year old male who 18mnths ago found the wonderfull game of golf.Unfortunately last wednesday my life changed a bit after suffering several heart attacks due to my arteries going into spasms.
I came out of hospital on Tuesday full of medication and a strict life/golf/life change plan.
My question is how long before I can play again as 2 days before the unfortunate incident I ordered my new shineys and they have just turned up.
Obviously I am following my doctors orders but I just wanted to see if anybody else that has suffered this can offer some advice to a very impatient boy.
Thanks in advance for your replys 
                                                   Paul

ps  I have been lurking for a while but have only just joined,great forum thanks.


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard and firstly can I just say we are all glad to see you here to post.

First and foremost, listen to your body and take your docs advice, take it easy and don't rush into things.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 17, 2013)

as above,

listen to your doctor and you'll be on the course enjoying the wonderful game within no time at all.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 17, 2013)

There really is only one answer and that is listen to your doctor. Anyone else suffering a similar health issue will have some uniqueness (is that a word??) so you can't really judge from what they did. Sure it's nice to know how people recovered and got back on the golf course but you shouldn't base your actions, hopes and expectations on those.

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your recovery. Hope it's a quick one but hey the weather is pants and no point getting ice on those new shineys!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 17, 2013)

Good to hear that you've come through a traumatic event with a positive plan. Now then, the important question. What's your new shinies????


----------



## Rooter (Jan 17, 2013)

Hire a buggy and get out today before it snows!!

Keep well


----------



## One Planer (Jan 17, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Welcome aboard and firstly can I just say we are all glad to see you here to post.

First and foremost, listen to your body and take your docs advice, take it easy and don't rush into things.
		
Click to expand...

100% this.

I would see wat the cardiologist has to say. And most importantly, *take his advice*


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi PP, welcome aboard. The going out is down to what your Doc says and how much you follow his orders.  Beyond that, bu99er off, we don't take sickie's in here. 

Seriously though, I had a heart attack mid Nov 2011 and was back out on the course by mid Jan. I probably played more golf thro' 2012 than I had done for a couple of years - I used it as part of my getting back to fitness. I won't be running a marathon any time soon but I have heeded the warning and continue to work on my health and fitness with golf playing a major part in that.

Good luck... P.S. you could always do 10 mins down the range - we won't tell on you.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 17, 2013)

Glad to see you posting:whoo:

Firstly and without question- *do what your Doctor says*

Secondly- My father had 5 heart attacks (one major and 4 lesser) he also had angina and wasnt fit but took up golf after this as keeping active is important (how much depends on your Dr), he kept up with me even on courses like Windyhill (very hilly and windy funnily enough)

Hope you recover quickly


----------



## Ping Paul (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys and girls,100 % following my docs advice as SWMBO will not have it any other way.
Being impatient has been with me for ever what with new shineys staring at me begging to be hit I am going up to the range on Sat to have a little gentle practice.
One consolation is that the range I use is on Hospital grounds,seriously though I will listen to what my body is telling me.
Putting practice indoors today and the cat is loving it


----------



## Mattyboy (Jan 17, 2013)

Ping Paul said:



			Thanks for the replies guys and girls,100 % following my docs advice as SWMBO will not have it any other way.
Being impatient has been with me for ever what with new shineys staring at me begging to be hit I am going up to the range on Sat to have a little gentle practice.
One consolation is that the range I use is on Hospital grounds,seriously though I will listen to what my body is telling me.
Putting practice indoors today and the cat is loving it
		
Click to expand...

Welcome Paul and all the best with your recovery.

Thats not the driving range at Redhill is it?

(retreats to a safe distance!)..........


----------



## Ping Paul (Jan 17, 2013)

Mattyboy said:



			Welcome Paul and all the best with your recovery.

Thats not the driving range at Redhill is it?

(retreats to a safe distance!)..........
		
Click to expand...

Tis indeed,not to bad at the mo as they have invested a bit of money in the place,ok for practice though


----------



## User20205 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ping Paul said:



			Tis indeed,not to bad at the mo as they have invested a bit of money in the place,ok for practice though
		
Click to expand...


Has it still got the burnt out car ?? 

good luck with your recovery, to be fair your not missing much, its wet & cold & getting worse. At least this didn't happen in the summer !!:thup:


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 17, 2013)

Good luck Paul. My FIL had a triple heart bypass last year and was back on the golf course within a few months....he is 86 this year!


----------



## triple_bogey (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome and here's to a quick full recovery. :cheers:

Golf is one of the worst sports to take up if you're looking for a relaxing hobby to partake.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jan 17, 2013)

i had a heart attack last june and only got the all clear to do some light exercise last friday,now my specialists idea of light exercise is walking at a slow pace for about 20 mins and gradually build up to walking further ,when i muted about playing golf he said give it 6-8 months longer and he will re examine me,this on top of the kidney dialysis and doesn't look good for 2013!!.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 17, 2013)

Am I the only fit and well person on this forum??


Welcome by the way :whoo:


----------



## Ethan (Jan 17, 2013)

Assuming you are making a decent recovery, then exercise is usually recommended to maintain good cardiac function and keep weight off. Golf is pretty good for that as a low intensity exercise.

Make sure you have taken meds with you if you will need some during the course of the round, some anti-angina pills if you suffer from that, and make sure someone in the group has a mobile phone just in case. If you are on a diuretic (water tablet) you might need a pit stop or two on the way round. Take some fruit or healthy snacks and try to skip the bacon sarnie at the turn. 

Take it easy and take your time up steep hills and don't be afraid to tell the others you need a minute if you do. Don't regard the game as life and death, but as a good way to get out and enjoy something. You will probably play better that way anyway. If you smoke, STOP!

My coronary arteries are fine, but I had an episode of heart failure a couple of years ago, due to a viral disease of the heart muscle. At one stage I thought my ticket had been punched, but the diagnosis improved to a resolved acute myocarditis and shouldn't have any long term consequences. I had an angiography (look at the coronary arteries) as part of the investigation. That was fine, but is a rather weird experience seeing your heart with a wire going into it up above you on a TV screen.


----------



## MetalMickie (Jan 17, 2013)

April 2001 I had major heart- attack, the works, cardiac arrest & defibrilator even went over to the other side for a while (no I don't mean I started supporting the Villa).

At side of our 15th green so rather b***ered up that morning's competition. Anyway the point is that there is no reason why you won't be back out there sooner than you may think. Perhaps, as in my case, only for a few holes at first but you can gradually build up from that.

As everyone else has said just listen to the specialist. If he's a golfer he will understand.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2013)

Talk to the cardiologist and the team. They aren't ogres and won't restrict your golf out of any ill feeling. They just want the best prognosis and so if they say no golf for 3 months then thats what needs to happen. Nothing wrong with working on the putting indoors. I hope you get better soon


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Assuming you are making a decent recovery, then exercise is usually recommended to maintain good cardiac function and keep weight off. Golf is pretty good for that as a low intensity exercise.

Make sure you have taken meds with you if you will need some during the course of the round, some anti-angina pills if you suffer from that, and make sure someone in the group has a mobile phone just in case. If you are on a diuretic (water tablet) you might need a pit stop or two on the way round. Take some fruit or healthy snacks and try to skip the bacon sarnie at the turn. 

Take it easy and take your time up steep hills and don't be afraid to tell the others you need a minute if you do. Don't regard the game as life and death, but as a good way to get out and enjoy something. You will probably play better that way anyway. If you smoke, STOP!

My coronary arteries are fine, but I had an episode of heart failure a couple of years ago, due to a viral disease of the heart muscle. At one stage I thought my ticket had been punched, but the diagnosis improved to a resolved acute myocarditis and shouldn't have any long term consequences. I had an angiography (look at the coronary arteries) as part of the investigation. That was fine, but is a rather weird experience seeing your heart with a wire going into it up above you on a TV screen.
		
Click to expand...

This guy is worth listening to OP, he knows........


----------



## Ping Paul (Jan 18, 2013)

Thankyou all for the kind words and encouragement,it is apprieciated.Totally agree with Ethan as I had an angiogram as well,the bruise it has left is the size of a small country.
As for the golf well looking outside at the mo is depressing as there is approx 4" of snow,a sign from above eh!:thup:


----------



## Mattyboy (Jan 18, 2013)

Ping Paul said:



			Tis indeed,not to bad at the mo as they have invested a bit of money in the place,ok for practice though
		
Click to expand...

I was down there the other week and spoke to Steve (the Pro). He was really positive of the investment secured for the place and it certainly did look better than it did a couple of years ago. :thup:

Although personally, I have never seen the problem of an old car on the range for a bit of target practice....... Who cares IMO, don't aim at it if you don't like it!

All the best


----------



## Yerman (Jan 18, 2013)

You should be getting cardiac rehabilitation after your event, that should be your springboard back to full fitness, if that hasn't been arranged ring your cardiologist.


----------

